# Buying Ammo Online



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

With the way things are I've been looking at purchasing my ammo online. I've been doing some looking around and it seems like there are two types of online vendors;

1 - Those that are resellers that distribute name brand ammo like Remington and Winchester

2 - Those that make their own ammo and sell it online

It seems like the first option is about as bleak as Walmart, they seem to be fresh out of everything. So my real question is what about the second option? I've found a few places that offer huge amount of ammo for prices that amazed me. For example, I found this place called Precision Delta that's selling 1,000rd's of 115gr 9mm's for $68. That's a 60% discount over what I'd pay at Walmart for 1,000 115gr 9mm Winchester's.

Is anyone familar with that company or any other one's that sell in bulk for those prices? Are these non-name brand ammo brand's as good as brands like Winchester? Any other info on buying ammo online would be great too 

Thanks,
Marcus

Edit: Nevermind, I read it wrong. It's only the bullet's, not case/primer/grain. *smacks forehead*


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Hate to burst your bubble but the price you quoted was for bullets only-not the actual ammo!!! If you reload that is a good price. I would refer you to companies like Georgia Arms, Mastercast, and Atlanta Ammo for companies that sell their own reloaded ammo.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

You are not looking hard enough for new ammo and Wally does get ammo but you have to be vigilant and persistent. natchez, midway, cheaper than dirt, ammunition to go, gun accessories, georgia arms, ammo direct, ammoman, mastercraft, sportsman, buds gunshop, grafs--that will keep you busy.


----------

